# About Love



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Crazy Little Thing Called Love....


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I love it :lol:


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

I was actually hoping for a thread about love...

but I love it!


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

Sing out man!

This isn't me singing to Nicole Kidman - I wish it was.






Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

"yess yes i just received a grammy award for it. This is a lifetime achievement award and a proud moment for me. I think my voice is over surpassed many a greats of this time MTV and much more years to come. Now i wouldn't need to tune into again any artist black music nor white never again. Becoming jibes Queen again and putting up a social impact that no other vocal musician would again stand up to defeat me ever. Thank you for lending me your open mindedness ears and i am really heartfully thankfull to many many of you even if you hum my voice in your mind and recall me in your meanest times. Thank you so much. This is my pinnacle of my career...."


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks for sharing... that was fabulous.


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

I just sang a few songs....
Beyond the Sea....bobby darin classic





Under Pressure ...freddie mercury





Radio Ga-Ga....freddie mercury


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

I just missed this song....


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

bellbottom said:


> I just missed this song....


I assume that it is you singing this once more?


----------

